# Heading to the Grand Canyon



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Yep one of the last long trips of the season. We will be gone from sat. Oct. 2 and be back on sunday Oct 10. The trip will go kind of like this, leg one will be to Mequite, Nev. where the kids can bowl and go to the show and we can go out to the casino's just for over night. From there we drive to the North Rim of the Grand Canyon to spend 4 days of relaxing. The last leg will be to Zion National Park to take in the sights for 3 days, Then we return home by the 10th. Four day's and counting down till we hit the road, can't wait. Kirk


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Kirk, You and the family have a great time. Sounds like an exciting trip!

I think we're done for the season. Not enough nice (or available) weekends left.

Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Have fun! Don't forget to yell "OUTBACKERS.COM" into the canyon!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I've always wanted to see the Grand Canyon myself. Let us know how the trip went, where you camped, how nice it was, etc. I might consider a long trip next year or so with my grandkids.

Have a good time!!

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Have a great trip! We stayed at the South Rim in May and it was awesome. Look for the condors soaring below you in the canyon...a sight to behold.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sounds awsome Kirk. We have always wanted to go there and likely will in the next 2 years. Please do post the details when you get back. By the way, what about the kids school







Now that my oldest is in kindergarten we can't just pick-up and go whenever anymore


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

The Canyon is a fantastic and mystical place. Once I got over my queasiness due the heights I really enjoyed the scenery. My wife kept wondering why I was always so far behind her.

I got to go up to the Canyon and Sedona for a few days while I was in Phoenix on a business trip. Would love to go back and camp one of these days. Let us know how the camping facilities are.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kirk have a great & safe trip!

jgerni - I hear you about the queasiness!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Just think, aplvlykat and family are CAMPING right now! And at the Grand Canyon to boot!

An here we sit, type, type, type.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Well we made it home all safe. Very windy conditions out there when we were going through the Calif, Nevada, Arizonia deserts. We had a great time and did a lot of sight seeing at the Grand Canyon and at Zion. When things quiet down around here I will post some pic's, we are still unpacking seeing as how we got in at 1:30 AM last night. We did see another outback in the campground, it had Colorado plates but it was gone by the time I went over to talk to them. Anyone else at the Grand Canyon? Oh and I did pay my entertainment taxes for the year in Lost Wages, Nevada. Got to go talk to you all later, Kirk

Jim, the kids are on a modified track year round school, so we have to work our camping around them.


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

Where did you camp when you were at Zion?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Jerry, they only have two campgrounds in Zion, Watchman which has electric hookups and the south campground which is rural. we were in the watchman camp, space A23 from 10/7- 10/10. Kirk


----------

